# Corsair,Geil,Skills,Kingston, Crucial wo ist der Unterschied ?



## Wynn (27. August 2014)

Will meinen arbeitspeicher (derzeit 2x2 gb kingston ddr3) auf 2x 4gb ddr3 kit aufrüsten 

ist der cl wert immer wichtig ? damals als die ddr ja frisch draussen war waren bei den ersten riegel ja die werte noch wichtig

sind manche ram anbieter auf bestimmte cpus mainboard spezialsiert ? 

bei einem skill kit stand da speziell für intel cpu angefertigt heisst das der funktioniert nicht mit amd cpus ?

braucht man einen kühler auf dem ram oder keinen ?


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2014)

_Aktuell fährst du mit dem Kit am günstigsten.

Der CL-Wert ist wichtig, ja - alles über CL9 ist eigentlich Quatsch.

Einen Kühler auf dem RAM brauchst du nicht, nein._


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2014)

ist das hier http://www.csv.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A0431278&KATEGORIE=0431 dein verlinkter ram ?

weil dann könnt ich den bei meinem händler vor ort holen würde ja genausoviel wie bei mindfactory zählen wenn man versand und paypal gebühr addiert


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2014)

_Jup, das ist er. :-)_

_Nur ein interessehalber - welches Board hast du?_


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2014)

das kann ich dir genau sagen wenn ich zuhause bin 


edit

*Motherboard Name	Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3  (2 PCI, 3 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)*


----------



## Dagonzo (27. August 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> Der CL-Wert ist wichtig, ja - alles über CL9 ist eigentlich Quatsch.


Es kommt immer darauf an, wie schnell der Speicher getaktet ist. Ein schneller DDR 2000 mit CL10 kann durchaus mehr bringen als ein CL8/9 mit DDR 1333/1666. Aber die Unterschiede sind sowieso nur marginal. Die Unterschiede sind zwar messbar aber im Spiel nicht spürbar. Ist was Freaks die es um jeden Punkt in Benchmark Tests geht.

Edit:
Das *Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3* verträgt übrigens Speicher bis 1666 (übertaktet auf 2000) maximal.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2014)

Dann müsste ja der ram von painschke passen ?


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2014)

Das ist Sport-RAM - der ist bestimmt extra schnell und ausdauernd


----------



## Dagonzo (27. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dann müsste ja der ram von painschke passen ?


Ja der passt.


----------



## Rabaz (28. August 2014)

Ich meine die Optik ist ja auch wichtig bei solchen Teilen. Irgendwann kommt mal Besuch und natürlich guckt der zuerst wie es in euren PCs aussieht. Peinlich wenn man dann so noname Speicher drin hat.


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2014)

_Ja stimmt..das ist das erste worauf man achtet... _


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2014)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich meine die Optik ist ja auch wichtig bei solchen Teilen. Irgendwann kommt mal Besuch und natürlich guckt der zuerst wie es in euren PCs aussieht. Peinlich wenn man dann so noname Speicher drin hat.



Nicht jeder kann einen pc wie du haben wo der Tower mit Justin biber drauf lackiert ist. wo die fuchschwänze an der aussen seite im lüfter wind schwingen und soviel leds verbaut sind das man epileptische anfälle bekommt


----------



## Dagonzo (28. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kann einen pc wie du haben wo der Tower mit Justin biber drauf lackiert ist. wo die fuchschwänze an der aussen seite im lüfter wind schwingen und soviel leds verbaut sind das man epileptische anfälle bekommt


Hehe ^^

Meiner z.B. sieht so aus als wenn er von den Borg infiltriert wurde und vorne habe ich dann passender weise eine Lüftersteuerung im StarTrek-Look
http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&rubrik=&id=292

Wie der RAM intern aussieht finde ich eher nicht so wichtig, weil da schaut selten einer rein. Und die Meinung anderer warum der RAM nicht beleuchtet ist, ist mir dann auch egal. Mein PC muss schließlich nur mir gefallen.^^


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2014)

der ram kommt übernächste woche per post

 

die woche streikt ja bis donnerstag amazon und freitag ist ja feiertag

 

 

mal schauen wie der dann ist


----------

